# Cornwall in Feb



## moon (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm planning a trip to Cornwall in Feb and was wondering what it will be like weatherwise...hoping to stay somewhere on the North Coast


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

have you checked the weather forecast?


----------



## moon (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you checked your other brain cell? I dont think its working..


----------



## Kanda (Feb 4, 2011)

You can't really predict the weather in Cornwall. In Feb, you'll probably get at least 3 seasons in one day....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2011)

wet, windy, cold. next.


----------



## teccuk (Feb 8, 2011)

Cloudy and clear with rainy and dry spells.

Temperature between -2' and 15'.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2011)

It will be pretty chilly by the coast. We went in November and it was freezing! I wouldn't have minded if I had taken a warmer coat.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Well today In Cornwall we've had dense fog, drizzle and strong winds... Yesterday was lovely though


----------



## DJ Pat (Feb 12, 2011)

A couple of degrees cooler than London here in Newquay but it's fine, to be expected this time of year. Not busy with tourists, plenty of hotel rooms and magnificent views.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

Kanda said:


> You can't really predict the weather in Cornwall. In Feb, you'll probably get at least 3 seasons in one day....


 
Yeah that's pretty much it. Just looking out the window now and there's a nice patch of blue sky to the South and a big squall of rain coming in over the sea from the North.


----------



## Geri (Feb 12, 2011)

DJ Pat said:


> A couple of degrees cooler than London here in Newquay but it's fine, to be expected this time of year. Not busy with tourists, plenty of hotel rooms and magnificent views.


 
I absolutely love being in Newquay in the winter, when the only tourists are us and the old folk. We are always guaranteed to get a table by the window in the Walkabout bar!


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

It's dead down here at the mo', Geri. Bloody lovely, it is.  I'm thinking of having a few days on the Scillies before the tourist season to make the most of it.


----------



## moon (Feb 13, 2011)

Where are you NVP? I've postponed my trip till March and not sure where to stay...I just want sea views!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2011)

somewhere on the coast then?!


----------

